# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Tutors Directory  Russian lessons with a native speaker over Skype

## Nadine

Privet! 
My name is Nadya. Russian is my native language.
I offer to teach you Russian over Skype. We can focus on grammar, reading, speaking or writing depending on your interests and needs. 
You can take 1st free 15 minute lesson. 
The price is $15 per 60 minutes. 
My e-mail is nadezdap1983@gmail.com
My Skype name is nadya_pla 
Vsego horoshego!

----------

